# Biscayne Bay Questions?



## tgaud11

How is the fishing in Biscayne Bay during the winter. Maybe wanted to take a road trip down there sometime between Mid-December-Mid January. I would have access to a 21 ft. Bay Boat similar to a Pathfinder. Is that area difficult to fish? Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## snooknreds2

dont know about this time of year but went down there in a john boat for the first time a few months ago. Had no clue what it would be like since I had never been. We ended up catching a few nice fish and jumping a big tarpon on a DOA. I am sure some one with a more practical helpful reply will come along soon


----------



## tgaud11

thanks for the reply. I have a jon boat up here in jacksonville but have access to my grandfathers bay boat which I think might be a little more practical for this trip. I hope I can get some more input on a trip sometime in december/january because that would be the best for my schedule. I would like to get some more info on tides, locations, information that would make me somewhat successful on a trip. Not trying to get anyones "spots" but would like to make a trip worth while. This is going to be my "warm up" trip for a soon to be Flamingo trip which I would really like to experience.


----------



## Brett

When the cold fronts start pushing through,
and winds come from the Northwest,
We launch and bounce across the bay
'cause Hawks Channel is the best.

             Burma Shave


----------



## roto_77777s_son

when I went with my dad and gramps a couple years ago in february we killed the sharks, but no bonefish. We also caught a 25lb and 35lb tarpon.


----------



## paint it black

My spots have been dry lately with nothing but cudas. :-/


----------



## iMacattack

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1228997024/0#0


----------

